# Tormek Setup



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally made it home Friday night after being on the road with my job. Next month is even going to be worse since it is the end of the fiscal year and performance check up time and I have 14 employee's to do. Anyway got the little bench done and the two drawers done to hold my new Tormek T-7. One drawer holds the turning jigs and the other the hand tool jigs. I got the Tormek setup today and got to use it a little well maybe a lot. The LOML seemed to think since it cost $799 that the first things sharpened should be here kitchen knives and her (14 pair) of scissors. Yep I did them all and wow does it work well. Her knives will shave my arm after sharpening and honing. Her test to see if I got her scissors sharp enough was to cut some denium so they did with no problem. I also sharpened two of my cheapest bowl gouges that I got when I first started turning then took them to some pine just to try them. It is amazing the difference as this thing gets them scary sharp. If that pine would have been a box instead of scrap I wouldn't even have to sand it. Anyway happy to have it done and ready to go to work.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bernie

Those machines seem to be contaigous, seems Harry got a new system as well.  

Congradulations on the purchase, we all love new toys. I bet that puppy can sharpen, sharp enough to cut itself. 

Great buy!
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice set up Bernie! Lucky dog!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to see it set up Bernie, I'm still only half way up the learning curve with mine but I'm sure I'll get there eventually.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes Harry I have been on the road so much was beginning to wonder if I would ever get it setup. Maybe when I retire next year I can really get some turning done. 

Anyway couldn't stand it so I took my cheapest 1/2" bowl gouge from PSI and sharpened and honed. I had a walnut bowl that was dry so trued up the tenon and went to work. I was impressed with how the tool cut. When I finished the outside I had some tear out so did a vertical shear cut using the wing of the gouge. I got the prettiest angel hair curlies you have ever seen with a smooth surface. I then finished the inside of the bowl without going to the Tormek. It was still sharp and gave me a smooth surface. I started sanding at 180 grit to 240 and 320. I will post a picture as soon as the finish is dry. So for at least one bowl and one bowl gouge I am impressed. One of my friends has one of Doug Thompsons Kryo gouges he says off the Tormek he did 3 bowls before taking it back to sharpen. Well I will stick my two Thompson gouges on the Tormek and see. If it does what he says that will be great.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie. I'm green is envy.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

They are the greatest Bernie, Harry is still stuck on page 2 LOL
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I'm green is envy."

It's nice to see you tell the truth Glenmore!


What, no picture! Try again Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I'm green is envy."

It's nice to see that you tell the truth Glenmore.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

chippypah said:


> They are the greatest Bernie, Harry is still stuck on page 2 LOL
> Cheers
> Pete



Pete don't laugh at us old timers. I looked at all the pictures and then went out and sharpened my tools. I didn't realize we had to read the book to.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Harry you are so helpful.


----------



## millman (May 4, 2010)

Congrats Bernie! I've been looking at that system myself. I have a wolverine grinder system right now coupled with some Jap waterstones that put a mirror finish on my chisels and gouges. The problem is the time it takes to get things razor sharp. I was wondering if you have had similar experience and can say whether there has been a significant change in the time to getting and maintaining your tools sharpness....? I'm looking into time savings for production turning vs. cost.

Thanks


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I still use my wolverine system to do the shaping of my turning tools. I have added the Tormek jig they have out now for the dry grinder where it can be shaped fast and then taken to the Tormek for sharpening and honing.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you splurged and got the tormek. I've had mine 10 yrs or so & I'd never go back. sharp, sharp tools are a joy to use


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Galturner & Bernie:

How would you compare these mechanized systems to the scary sharp method? I've got a grinder and I've got all the fixin's for scary sharp and I'm hoping it will be the answer to _all_ my problems!-)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ron never used or I guess for that matter have seen the scarey sharp. I just know when I put a skew or gouge on the Tormek to sharpen and then hone it it on the Tormek don't check real close to see if they are sharp. Does a number on your thumb.:angry:


----------

